# Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (29. März 2014)

Moin Moin,



 nach der bestandenen Prüfung ende letzten Jahres möchte ich gerne in den nächsten Monaten meine ersten Fische fangen. 

 In den Theoriestunden für den Erwerb des Fischereischeins, wurde nur sehr wenig auf den Praktischen Teil eingegangen.

 Da ich nur vor etlichen Jahren mal ab und zu die Rute ins Wasser gewurfen habe, habe ich somit leider keine Erfahrungen. Benötige daher von grundaus Unterstützung.

 Möchte ganz einfach gerne mit meiner Ausrüstung anfangen.
 An der stelle möchte ich sagen das ich Erfolgreich, jedoch nicht mit irgendwelchen Futterbooten oder Echolots zu tun haben möchte.


 Mitführen muss ich ja:

*° Kescher*
*° Totschläger*
*° Messer*
*° Hakenlöser*
*° Maßband*

 ...ich denke damit komme ich klar.
 Sollte keine Probleme geben .


*Welche Rute ich mir Vorstelle?*

 Nunja, ich möchte zum Anfang 2 Ruten haben.
 Eine mit Pose, mit der Zweiten würde ich gerne Blinker, Wobbler und Co einsetzten wollen. Würde mich hier zudem jeweils für eine Steckrute entscheiden wollen.

*Rolle und Schnur?*

 Habe ich keine Vorstellung, sollte sicherlich abgestimmt mit der Rute und Zielfisch sein. Ist es vorteilhafter eine Rolle mit Schnur schon zu kaufen oder beides seperat? Sollte man die Schnur selber oder von dem Händler auf die Rolle bringen lassen?

*Haken, Blinker, Wobbler, Pose?*

 Ich würde auf jeden fall gerne auf Hecht Angeln wollen.
 Blinker und Co gibt es ja mehr als genug. Sollte ich mit klar kommen.

 Nur die Frage welchen Haken für die Angel mit Pose?
 Zielfisch hier ist unbekannt und derzeit nicht von bedeutung.
 Sicherlich ist es hier klug verschiedene Hakenformen und größen für die verschiedenen Fische zu haben? Doch bei welchem Fisch sollte ich was verwenden?




*Sonstiges*


 Bei der Theorie hatten wir auch Knotenkunde, schon nach kurzer Zeit hab ich es aufgegeben . Inwiefern gibt es hier Lösungen (fast) ohne eigene Knoten auszukommen?

 Eigentlich habe ich noch so einige Fragen, will es jedoch erstmal bei dem jetzigen belassen und hoffe hier erstmal auf Lösungsvorschläge.

 Was sicherlich noch eine Rolle spielt sind die Finanziellen möglichkeiten. Die Preise für Ruten, Rolle und Co sind ja nach oben sicherlich offen. Ich selber bin bereit natürlich für mein Hobby Geld zu zahlen. Eine Rute darf gerne 100€-200€ kosten, wen es sich lohnt!

 Ich bin auch für mehr offen, jedoch ist und bleibt Angeln für mich ein Freizeitsport um einfach mal vom stressigen Alltag abzuschalten und erfolgreich Fische an Land zu ziehen.....


----------



## H.Senge (29. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum! Schön dass du zum angeln gekommen bist!


Kurz vorweg:

Ich werde versuchen dir bei jedem Teil den Sinn zu erklären und warum ich es für wichtig halte es zu besitzen und was ich für Schwachsinn halte. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dir jemand anders genau das Gegenteil empfiehlt.



Ich gehe jetzt erstmal davon aus, dass du noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hast, und auch keinen hast, mit dem du osgehen kannst, also totaler Autodidakt bist.

Ich rede also vom worst case 






Deine Idee mit der Posenrute ist nicht schlecht, denn auf Pose mit Wurm oder Made fängt man IMMER. Gerade am Anfang ist es wichtig Ergebnisse zu bekommen für die Zeit am Wasser, und wenn man sich über ein kleines Rotauge freuen kann ist das sehr wertvoll.


Man braucht am Anfang auch nicht viel Geld ausgeben, 100-200€ pro rute ist schon extrem hochwertige Ware.

Du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Posen für 3€/stück oder Blinker für 4-5€ plötzlich im Baum hängen und dich ein Angeltag mal locker 30€ an Kleinteilen kosten kann.

Deshalb würde ich erstmal günstige Ruten kaufen.


Als Posenrute würde ich eine Steckrute 10-40gr. wurfgewicht nehmen und nicht länger als 3,00m.  

Dann kaufst du dir noch eine Balzer Spin 70. diese rute kannst du für Wobbler, blinker und co benutzen, aber kannst auch mal nen 40gr. Grundblei dranhängen wenn du beide Ruten ablegen willst.


http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...wer_IM_7_Spin_70_Laenge_2_70m_WG_20_70g/37776

mit 2,70m nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang.



Bei den Rollen würde ich dir raten, ruhig etwas mehr auszugeben. Die Rolle ist viel wichtiger als die Rute. Sie muss die Schnur ordentlich aufwickeln, darf nicht ruckeln wenn die Bremse wirkt und muss fein justierbar sein. Nach einem Bad im See oder auch mal im Dreck darf sie nicht gleich knistern und wackeln.


Ich würde dir die Spro Red arc tuff Body empfehlen.

Die wird meines Wissens nach mit Ersatzspulen geliefert, so dass du auch unterschiedliche Schnüre auswechseln kannst.

Liegt allerdings auch bei guten 60€ pro Rolle. Sicherlich findet man auch günstigere Rollen die es erstmal auch bringen, aber da du dich ja nicht scheust Geld auszugeben würde ich die spro nehmen.


Als Schnur benutzt du eine 0,25er monofile Schnur, auf der Spin Rute eventuell ne 0,30er, weil du öfters mal Hänger haben wirst und die Schnur nicht gleich reissen soll.


Monofil, weil sie dir am Anfang Fehler verzeiht. Dünner als 0,25er macht am Anfang keien Sinn, weil du immer mal im Busch landen wirst und immer mal Schnurbrüche riskierst. 


Als Posenrute vielleicht eine DAM Power Tip in 3,00m. http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../dam-python-power-tip-20-50g-ruten/detail.jsf



wichtiger ist es dass du Kleinteile immer qualitativ hochwertig kaufst. Es hat seine Gründe warum es 100 Haken für 2 Euro gibt und 10 Haken für 2 Euro.


Vorfächer bindest du besser selbst, das spart Geld und du kannst die Länge des Vorfachs auf die Wassertiefe einstellen.


Kauf dir ein paar 12er Haken für Maden an der Posenrute und ein paar 6er Haken für Wurm.


Dazu eine dose Kneifbleie, welche zum beschweren der Schnur und der Pose dienen, damit alles perfekt ausbalanciert ist.

Jetzt brauchst du noch ein paar wirbel, welche den Übergang von Hauptschnur und Vorfach bilden und ein paar Gummistopper.

Kauf dir einen bequemen Rucksack und große Köderboxen, wo auch deine Posen reinpassen.


Posen holst du dir 2-3 Wagglerposen, diese sind sehr schlank und damit nicht so driftanfälig bei Wind, 1-2 Bauchige Posen mit 10gr. für kleine Köderfische wenn du später auf Hecht willst, und 1-2 15 Gramm Posen Für die richtigen Köderfische später. Da tuts zur Not auch eine sogenannte Wasserkugel, die kannst du mit Wasser füllen und so einstellen wie tief sie schwimmt. Sind meistens billiger.



Dazu noch ein paar sargbleie von 20-60 gramm.


Dieser Post ist leider ziemlich unüberischtlich geworden, das war nicht beabsichtigt. Lies es erstmal durch und stell deine Fragen. Wie du dann später am Wasser vorgehst klären wir danach.


Liebe Grüße
Heino


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (29. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ich sag mal so,
 ich habe vor einigen Jahren schon die Angel in der Hand gehabt Jedoch musste ich immer nur den Köder dran machen, die Angel auswerfen und den Fisch landen.


 Schonmal gut das auch die einzelnen Dinge erklärt werden, den davon hab ich bereits keine große Ahnung mehr .


 Es wird aufjeden Fall vorkommen das hier andere eine andere Meinung haben. Erstmal bin ich dankbar für jede Tipps und am Ende entscheide eh immer noch ich ....


 Bzgl. der Ausrüstung.
 Ich möchte von Anfang an eine gute Ausrüstung und nicht mit einem einfachen Set beginnen um mir dann 1-2 Jahre später etwas anderes zu kaufen. Also entweder gleich richtig oder garnicht.


*Warum sollte allgemein eine Rute nicht 5m lang sein?*
*geben tut es sie ja. Welche auswirklungen hat die länge bzw das Wurfgewicht (Vor-Nachteile)?*


*Ich lese immer wieder das Ruten auf bestimmte Fische "angepasst" sind. Wie Karpfenrute o.Ä.*
*Liege ich da richtig das es da zwar Unterschiede gibt aber man mit einer Karpfenangel nicht genauso gut Forellen angeln kann?*


 Bzgl der Rolle/Schnur.
 Könnte man dein Vorschlag der "Spro Red..."
 für beide Ruten verwenden?

*Es gibt doch 2 Schnur Arten.*
*Was waren den hier die Unterschiede?*


*Ich habe in der Theorie gelernt das Blei nicht*
*gerade Umweltfreundlich ist und es hierfür eine Alternative gibt?*

 Stauraum für die Utensilien wie Rute und Posen würde ich mir natürlich zulegen. Probleme sollte es auch hier nicht geben passendes zu finden.


*Posen gibt es ja in verschiedene Größen und Formen.*
*Wann sollte ich welche benutzen?*


 Auf Hecht würde ich persönlich derzeit immer auf künstliche Gegenstände vertrauen ...


----------



## H.Senge (29. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Je Länger eine Rute, desto weiter kann man im Regelfall mit ihr werfen, das ist Punkt 1 und je länger sie ist, desto besser federt sie meist Schläge des Fisches im Drill ab.

Es gibt natürlich Situationen wo eine lange Rute toll ist, aber eine sehr lange Rute sollte immer eine Ergänzung sein, vielleicht als 3. oder 4. Rute.


Die kurze ist schnell verstaut und aufgebaut, wiegt weniger, du kannst auch unter Brücken und Hochspannungsleitungen und Bäumen werfen ohne irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. Du bist einfach deutlich mobiler. Und du wirst deinen fisch auch mit einer 2,70m Rute landen können. die meisten Spinnruten sind zwischen 1,80m und 2,40m lang. 2,70 ist für eine Spinrute schon lang, aber du sollst sie auch auf grund und für Köderfischposen einsetzen können, deshalb eher ein bisschen länger, damit du auch deine Montagen gut an den Angelplatz bekommst.


Ich persönliche halte von diesen Zielfischserien nichts. 
Ich würde mir niemals eine rute kaufen auf der Forelle steht und am besten noch eine auf den Griff gemalt ist.

Die industrie will dir weis machen dass du eine Aal, Barsch, Brassen, Karpfen, Forellen, Zander, Hecht, Dorschrute brauchst, damit du die alle kaufst. 

Meistens reicht eine Raubfischrute mit straffem Rückrat und eine weichere für Friedfischangelei locker aus.


Die Red Arc kannste für beide verwenden, ich würde auf die spinrute eine Nummer Größer nehmen eventuell ne 3000er Größe und dann auf die Posenrute eine 2000er.

die Größen beziehen sich vor allem auf Schnurfassung Spulengröße sprich auch auf Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung. Jede größer die spule und die Übersetzung, desto mehr cm kurbelst du mit einer umdrehung ein, was vor allem beim spinnfischen interessant wird.



Bei der Schnur gibt es erstmal Monofile Schnur, dise ist aus einem Guss Kunststoff.

Diese Schnüre sind recht dehnbar. du kannst den Test selbst machen und einen Haken auf deinen Finger legen. wenn jetzt in 50 metern entfernung jemand 30cm an der Schnur langsam zieht, wirst du dich nicht verletzen am haken, weil die Dehnung das abpuffert.

machst du den gleichen Test mit einer geflochtenen Schnur, welche aus vielen verflochtenen fäden besteht, blutet dein Finger.



Monofile schnur ist deutlich leichter zu handhaben, kostet einen Bruchteil ( geflochtene Schnüre liegen bei 17-30€ /100meter) 
Monofile gibt es 500meter für unter 10€.


Bei Vertüdellungen kannst du eine Monofile viel besser entwirren. wenn du in der geflochtenen einmal nen richtigen Knoten hast, kannst du die Schnur abschneiden. denn das bekommst du nicht mehr gelöst.



Und bei der geflochtenen Schnur kann es dir passieren dass dir der Fisch ausschlitzt, also er sich wehrt und der Haken sich durch die Lippe einfach durchreißt, weil die Schnur nicht nachgibt. Das passiert dir bei Mono nicht. Natürlich musst du etwas härter anschlagen, und dein Ködergefühl ist nicht so gut wie bei geflochtener Schnur. Beim Spinnfischen macht geflochtene Schnur immer Sinn, weil der Kontakt zum Köder nicht verfälscht wird.

Aber glaub mir, die ersten 5000 Würfe bist du mit Monofiler Schnur besser dran, auf beiden Spulen.

Mit den Bleien habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt, ich glaube aber kaum, dass Angelbleie wirklich aus Blei sind.
Du kannst natürlich auch mit Muttern, Wuchtbleien vom autoreifen oder was auch immer angeln. Du kannst auch Steine an deine Schnur binden. Ich würde aber Bleie im Angelladen kaufen. Es gibt auch ummantelte Bleie, die haben einen  Gummimantel. Vielleicht gefallen dir die besser. sind aber auch teurer.



Stauraum darfst du nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
Nur gut sortiertes Angelgerät macht wirklich Spaß.
Köderboxen müssen logisch aufgebaut sein.
Du musst alles jederzeit finden können, so dass du auch bei schwachem Restlicht um 20 Uhr abends im April noch schnell deine Montage bauen kannst bei Regen und 6 Windstärken.

Kauf auch bei Taschen immer qualität.
Die Taschen sind dann leichter, haben bessere Reißverschlüsse ( wenn der kaputtgeht kannste die Tasche wegschmeißen) Die Tragegurte sind bequem ( unterschätze niemals 3 km Wanderung am matschigen Ufer mit gummistiefeln und Matsch an den Sohlen)


Bei den Posen ist es eigentlich erstmal egal.

tendenziell gilt natürlich auch hier, je leichter und feiner desto besser, aber die Pose muss auch den Köder halten können ohne unterzugehen, darf nicht gleich zerbrechen oder splittern wennsie gegen einen Baum kommt und muss sich auch werfen lassen. Vor allem aber musst du sie im Wasser gut erkennen.

Bringt dir nichts wenn du an einem sonnigen Tag gegens Licht eine Pose 30 meter schleuderst, die du dann verzweifelt auf der Wasseroberfläche suchst.


Liebe Grüße
Heino


----------



## Rumpi87 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Hey! 
Meine Vorredner haben hier ja schon gute Arbeit geleistet! 
Mein Cousin (grad 14 geworden) hat auch ganz neu mit dem Angeln angefangen und brauchte erstmal eine Grundausrüstung....

Ich habe ihm dann folgendes Tackle besorgt:

Rute: Balzer Magna Double Strike 
Du hast eine Steckrute aber zwei unterschiedliche spitzen die du aufstecken kannst. Also hast du quasi 2 ruten in einer. Du hast einmal 10-40g Wurfgewicht und einmal 20-70g Wurfgewicht. Damit hast du wirklich für den enstieg alles abgedeckt. Du kannst sowohl nen Ansitz auf Aal, Hecht etc. machen oder du gehst mit der rute Spinnfischen. Für den einstieg ne Tolle Rute für wenig Geld! 

*http://www.amazon.de/Double-Strike-Carbon-Spitzen-20-70g/dp/B002LMFH1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396114608&sr=8-1&keywords=balzer+magna+double+strike*



Als Rolle habe ich ne Shimano Exage 2500 dazu gekauft, reicht auch erstmal aus. Oder du nimmst z.b. ne Penn Sargus 3000. Mit beiden Rollen kann man schon echt ne Menge anfangen, die Rollen sind gut und für die "Einsteiger Geldbörse" ohne schlechtes Gewissen machbar. Bei einigen Rollen bekommst du auch ne Ersatzspule dazu, dann lässt dir auf die eine Spule ne geflochte machen und auf die andere ne Mono! Und schon hast du eigtl. das wichtigste erstmal zusammen! ;-)


Bei den Haken nimmst du Standard Wurmhaken, die 100000 unterschiedlichen Haken für unterschiedliche Fische sind zu 90% Geldmacherei. 



Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter! Wenn du fragen hast, schreib gerne ne PN! 



Gruß Rumpi


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

habt ihr gut erklärt


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Bei den Zielfischserien sind mir somit einer Meinung. Geldmachererei ...


*Welches Wurfgewicht sollte eine Rute haben?*
*Ist mehr besser?*
*Kann ich bei Wurfgewicht 100-200g, auch*
*nur 70g werfen?*

Hast du einen Link für die Spule?


*Wieviel Schnur sollte eig auf eine Rolle drauf sein?*
*Ist mehr besser?*

Würde auch für mich bedeuten das die Monofile Schnur die bessere ist, bis auf den Moment des anziehens beim Biss.

Ich versuche natürlich auch bei Taschen und Co auf Qualität zu achten. Ich will mir schließlich auch hier nicht nach 1-2 Jahren etwas neues zulegen müssen.

*Auf welchen Hersteller setzt ihr?*
*Von welchem sollte ich die Finger lassen?*

Es sind schon ein paar Fragen beantwortet, danke.
Viele weitere werden folgen ...

Ich hoffe das sich hier noch weitere Melden um ganz einfach auch die vergleiche zu haben.

Werde mir heute dennoch einmal etwas zusammen stellen und dann veröffentlichen um eure Meinung dazu zu hören...


----------



## Purist (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Bei den Zielfischserien sind mir somit einer Meinung. Geldmachererei ...



Wenn du dir die Preise anschaust, ist das, bei Haken (nicht die bestimmter (hoffnungslos überteuerter) Luxusmarken..) wie auch monofiler Schnur, nicht mehr wirklich der Fall, außer du gehst in die richtig spezialisierten Ecken. Nur "Wurmhaken für alles" ist eben dann doch nicht. Welche Haken und welche Hakengrößen du brauchst hängt vom Köder und den zu erwartenden Fängen ab. Auf einen 2er Wurmhaken Dosenmais zu spießen, macht genauso wenig Sinn wie einen Wattwurm an einem 16er Madenhaken zu hängen. 
Das Problem ist, wohin das führt, sich nicht mit Haken zu beschäftigen: Entweder eine hohe Fehlbißquote oder der Köder hält eben nicht. 

Dabei gibt es gewisse Standards, jenseits der Masse an Spezialhaken: Madenhaken, Wurmhaken, Friedfisch (Allround), Karpfenhaken, Zander (oder eher Köfieinzel-)Haken, Drillinge, evtl. Wattwurmhaken, wenn du im Meer angeln willst. Viel mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht, außer du willst mit Weichplastikzeug loslegen.


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Wie gesagt, 6er Wurmhaken 12er Madenhaken. an den 6er kannste auch deine 3-4 Maiskörner machen und an den 12er halt 1-2.

Mit mehr würde ich mich nicht belasten. Wenn du nach 2 x Angeln merkst das deine fische IMMER nur auf 3 Körner Mais beißen kannste dir immernoch den 8er dazu kaufen, nur es gibt für dich im Moment sicher wichtigeres.


Das Wurfgewicht ist immer Herstellerangabe und SEHR unsicher.


Ich benutze zum Beispiel zum Zanderangeln hier in Hamburg eine Balzer Baltic sea 165, welche mit 165gr Wurfgewicht angegeben ist.


Ich fische aber nur mit 18gr Jigkopf und gummi also etwa 25gr. Köder.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle 165 gr an diese rute zu machen und zu werfen, hätte ich Angst um meine Rute.



GANZ grob kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du das minimum und Maximum der Angabe addierst und durch zwei teilst.

20 -  40gramm ind also 20+40=60, 60/2 = 30


du wirfst also mit 30 gramm WAHRSCHEINLICH am besten mit dieser Rute.


Das ist aber total schwer einzuschätzen, es kann auch sein, dass eine Wagglerpose mit Kneifbleien und wurm, welche zusammen 7 Gramm wiegt, auch seine 30 meter fliegt.


Sag uns vielleicht auch nochmal die Gewässer an denen du angeln wirst in deiner Wohnnähe.   Ist was anderes, ob du an der Elbe in Dresden angelst, oder in einem Teich mit 20x 20 m Größe.


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Spro_Red_Arc_Tuff_Body_10100_9_1BB_W_S_2_ALU_Frontbremsrolle--rpred1?referer=froogle&gclid=CKfWr-uIur0CFQXlwgodY5YAdw

hier nochmal der Link zur Rolle, wie gewünscht


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Wie schon geschrieben, finde auch ich es Sinnvoll die Haken an den jeweiligen Fisch anzupassen.
 Was am ende dran hängt, ist eine andere sache ....

 Nunja ich werde überall mal Regenwürmer baden gehen.
 Talsperren, Flüsse, Seen....


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Meine Vorposter haben ja so weit schon alles angesprochen/gesagt.

Bezüglich Knoten lässt sich noch erwähnen, dass du so 3-4 Standartknoten können solltest.

Ich selbst fisch seit ich denken kann, und kann auch nur ein paar Standartknoten, also wirklich nur ne Handvoll. Alles andere er-google ich mir für den einmaligen Gebrauch. Was du oft knoten musst, behälst du irgendwann automatisch im Kopf


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ich brauche insgesamt auch vielleicht 5 Knoten:


Der Clinch-Knoten ist der einfache wirbelknoten, mit dem ich Jigköpfe und wirbel ans Schnurende mache.

Der Plättchenhakenknoten um Vorfächer zu binden.

Schlagschnurknoten wenn ich fluorocarbon ohne Sprengring an die Hauptschnur haben will als Vorfach.

Und noch ein dropshot Knoten zum fixieren des drop-Shot Hakens.


Das wars. Mehr habe ich im Leben noch nicht gebraucht.


Und bei mir reißt es auch zu 99% an der richtigen Stelle, oder der Haken biegt sich auf wenn ich nen Hänger habe, also halten meine Knoten glaube ich auch.


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Wir haben noch gar nicht über Kunstköder gesprochen!


Hier würde ich dir definitiv die Klassiker empfehlen, bevor du irgendeinen high tech Japan-Wobbler kaufst, den du nicht richtig führen kannst.



Kauf dir DAM Effzett Blinker in 12gr, 16gr, 20 gr.

Der absolute Hechtkiller wenn nichts anderes funktioniert, und das schon seit mehr als 50 Jahren. Versuch hier welche zu bekommen mit Echtsilber. Das rote Fähnchen unten am Drilling ist auch wichtig.

Gibt nahezu keinen Kunstköder dem ich so vertraue.


Mepp´s Aglia Spinner sind ebenfalls der absolute Klassiker und aus keiner Köderbox wegzudenken.

Größe 2-4 deckt ales ab. Kostet allerdings auch locker mal 4€ /Stück wenn du sie beim Händler vor Ort kaufst.

Güstiger sind hier die Balzer Colonel Spinner. Die erfüllen auch ihren zweck.


Bei Wobblern würde ich wenn überhaupt 1-2 Crankbaits kaufen. Das sind sehr kompakte Wobbler, die du eigentlich nur gleichmäßig einkurbeln musst wie einen Spinner. Die laufen sehr unregelmäßig, ohne dass du etwas tun musst. Sehr schön, wenn man nicht genau weiß in welcher Wasserschicht die Fische grad stehen und man einen Barschschwarm suchen will.


Bei Gummiködern würde ich das ganz normale Keitech und Kopyto Programm kaufen.

Gummiköder kosten pro Stück nicht soo viel und sind recht vielfältig einsetzbar.

Barsch Zander Hecht und ggf. auch Forellen kannst du auf Gummifische gut fangen.

Hier ist es wichtig dass du die Bleiköpfe nicht zu schwer wähst, aber da muss man das gewässer kennen, von 3gr bis 30gr. ist hier alles möglich.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ich hatte die Frage glaub bereits gestellt.

*Auf welche Hersteller kann man setzten und von welchen sollte man wohl die Finger lassen?*


----------



## Purist (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> *Auf welche Hersteller kann man setzten und von welchen sollte man wohl die Finger lassen?*



Bei was?


----------



## H.Senge (30. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Wenn du das allgemein meinst ist es schwierig zu beantworten.

Bei Kleinteilen ist es wichtig Markenprodukte zu kaufen.

Ich komme ganz gut mit den Produkten von Greys Prowla zurecht. Sind aber auch recht teuer.

Wenn du es auf Taschen und Köderboxen bezogen hast gibt es für mich keine bestimmte Marke, ich fasse die Dinge an und entscheide dann ob die Qualität stimmt, hierbei geht es besonders um Dicke des MAterials, Nähte und Reißverschlüsse.

Habe eine große Umhängetasche von Daiwa, eine kleine Spinfischer Pirschtasche von Iron Claw und einen Rucksack von Cormoran für den Rest.

Dazu kommt eine 40 Jahjre alte Sitzkiepe von meinem Vater.


Das Zeug bekomme ich zur Not alleine getragen selbst wenn ich ALLE taschen mit habe.


Rutenfutterale hatte ich mal welche von Balzer, wo mir aber ALLE reißverschlüsse kaputtgegangen sind. Kaufe ich nie wieder!

ICh benutze keine Rutenfutterale mehr. Die 2 Ruten die ich max mitführen darf nehme ich einfach so in die HAnd oder in der mitgekauften Stoffhülle der jeweiligen Rute.


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage glaub bereits gestellt.
> 
> *Auf welche Hersteller kann man setzten und von welchen sollte man wohl die Finger lassen?*



eigendlich auf keinen ,es gibt überall Spitzenprodukte und Müll,bei einigen Kleinigkeiten solltes du auch nicht unbedingt 
 auf dem Anglermarkt suchen ,Boxen z.B bekommt man schon
 zu 75% billiger im Baumarkt ,sind mitunter identisch bis auf den Aufkleber,mein bester Rucksack ist von der Bundeswehr,
 ob man auf ne Rutentasche verzichten kann???
 ich hab da meist noch Kescher,Gaff,Erdspeere drinn und wenn ich nur mit Kopfrutenstippen gehe sogar die beiden Boxen mit Montagen und Zubehör,man sollte beim Kauf aber den Reisverschluß sich genau ansehen und auch wie er eingenäht ist.
 Lerne wenigstens drei -fünf Knoten ,ist nicht so schwer
 aber wichtig wenn du´s erstmal kannst vergißt du´s auch nicht mehr,man kann sie auch woanders auch brauchen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Die Frage mit dem Hersteller hat sich auf das allgemeine bezogen. Wichtig für mich wäre hier evtl nur der Hersteller von Ruten. Wie sind da eure Meinungen?


 Rutentasche werde ich mir defenetiv kaufen.
 Ist ja, wie du thanatos schon sagtest, auch für Erdspieße und Co zu gebrauchen...

 Knoten werde ich mir die Tage mal aneignen.
 Wie ebendfalls gesagt, einmal gelernt vergisst man das so schnell nicht mehr ...


 Eigenet sich den solch ein Bundeswehrrucksack gut hierfür?


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ruten habe ich ganz unterschiedliche.


Jede Marke hat wahrscheinlich Premium Ruten und absoluten Schrott.

Ich fische beim Spinfischen mittlerweile nur noch Daiwa und Abu Garcia Ruten.  die Greys Prowla Ruten sollen auch sehr gut sein, gehen aber auch erst bei etwa 100€ los.


DAM und Balzer machen glaube ich sehr gute Midrange-Ruten mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Wovon ich die Finger lassen würde sind Kogha Ruten und Rollen.



Geh mal zum Angelhändler, lass dich beraten, und kauf nichts. Schreib uns dann mal, was dir dein Angelhändler für ein Gerät empfiehlt. So kann man gut abschätzen ob dein örtlicher ANgelhändler ein Geldgeiler SAck ist oder ob er dich als Stammkunden kompetent erhalten möchte.


----------



## joedreck (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

also die Meinung zu den kogha rollen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich hab eine für meine match rute und die ist echt gut. Gute Verarbeitung, fein justierbare bremse die weich anläuft und das öffnen und Schließen vom Bügel ist auch gut.

aber so ist das halt. Unterschiedliche Meinungen zu unterschiedlichen Produkten. Deswegen hilft alles nix. Schau dir die Sachen beim Händler selbst an.


----------



## Rumpi87 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ich hab auch ne kleine kogha Rolle mit der ich ganz zufrieden bin... Klar gibt es immer besseres. 
Für den Einstieg würde ich aber erstmal keine Unmengen an kohle ausgeben! Erstmal gucken was dir liegt und vorallem Spaß macht und dann das nötige Kleingeld locker machen! ;-)

Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichen Herstellern gemacht, und die sammelt man wirklich am besten selbst.
Man kauft ja auch kein Auto nur weil jemand anders sagt, das es ihm gefällt! 
Fahr in Angelshop guck dir Sachen an, nehm sie in die Hand. Und wenn du dann meinst du hast was, was dir gefällt, postest es hier vorm kauf. Vllt. schlägt dir dann noch jemand ne Alternative vor, die Du dann testen kannst. Dann machst dir deine Meinung kaufst! 
Erfahrung kann man nur selbst sammeln! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

*Was gibt es den bzgl den Ruten noch zu beachten?*
*Griff?*
*Ringe?*
*Carbon?*


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

ob du duplon oder korkgriffe nimmst ist reine geschmackssache.

bei der Spinrute ist es von Vorteil wenn es eine kleine öse zum einhaken des köders übern griff gibt, aber das würde ich niemals als kaufskriterium nehmen.


Bleiben wir erstmal bei den Tatsachen:


Du wirst nicht losziehen und nur noch 30 pfünder oder Meterhechte fangen.


in den 70er Jahren haben unsere Eltern mit damaligem Gerät auch gut gefangen.


Jeder Muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Gerät machen und für sich selbst etwas finden in seinem Preissegment, was ihm Spaß macht zu angeln.


Für die Angelei, die du ja erstmal vor hast ( Pose ins Wasser, Grundblei etwas weiter raus, oder gegebenenfalls mal einen Schilfgürtel am Ufer mit dem Kunstköder auf Hecht abfischen) kannst du jede Rute nehmen mit den schon genannten Kriterien.


Ob die jetzt nen Ring mehr hat oder ob der Ring von Fuji ist, oder ob das Material Hohlglas, Carbon oder Bambus ist, ist dabei auch erstmal egal.



Du willst direkt was ordentliches kaufen, das verstehe ich auch. Aber egal wo du einsteigst, und egal was du ausgibst, ich schwöre dir, dass du trotzdem in 2 JAhren alles ersetzt hast, was du dir heute kaufst. ODer soweit ergänzt, dass du diese Ruten gar nicht mehr brauchst.


Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken, geh in den Laden, fass Sachen an, schau auf das was hier schon geschrieben wurde, kauf deine Ausrüstung vor Ort, und sieh zu dass du ans Wasser kommst


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



H.Senge schrieb:


> http://www.angelplatz.de/Spro_Red_Arc_Tuff_Body_10100_9_1BB_W_S_2_ALU_Frontbremsrolle--rpred1?referer=froogle&gclid=CKfWr-uIur0CFQXlwgodY5YAdw
> 
> hier nochmal der Link zur Rolle, wie gewünscht




 bzgl der Rolle.
 Wird diese den mir Schnur geliefert?
 In der Tabelle steht etwas von "Schnurstärke"..


----------



## Katteker (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> bzgl der Rolle.
> Wird diese den mir Schnur geliefert?
> In der Tabelle steht etwas von "Schnurstärke"..


 

Nein, die Rollen werden i.d.R. ohne Schnur verkauft.

Die Angaben der Schnurstärke und der Schnurfassung sind ein Richtwert, damit du in etwa weist wie viel du von welcher Schnur aufspulen kannst. Spulst du dickere Schnur auf, passt halt weniger drauf. Bei dünnerer Schnur eben umgekehrt.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

*Posenrute:*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Spro_Royalty_RT_3_lb__3_60m__1_82m__270g--ap0002

*Rolle:
*
http://www.angelplatz.de/Spro_Red_Arc_Tuff_Body_10100_9_1BB_W_S_2_ALU_Frontbremsrolle--rpred1

*Schnur:*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Berkley_Nanofil_125m_0_20mm_12_649kg_Green--subn44

*~~~~~~~~~*

*Spinnrute:*

http://www.angelplatz.de/SPRO_POWERSHADE_CATFISH_300_3M_2DLG_Wallerrute--appsca

*Rolle:*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Spro_Red_Arc_Tuff_Body_10100_9_1BB_W_S_2_ALU_Frontbremsrolle--rpred1

*Schnur:*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Berkley_Nanofil_125m_0_25mm_17_027kg_Green--subn46



Hm,


so in der Art würde ich es für gut halten.
Bis auf die Schnur bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## thomas1602 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Grundsätzlich würde ich dir aber einen Händler vor Ort empfehlen, die haben eist auch noch gute Tips und du kannst das Gerät auch mal in die Hand nehmen, was nicht zu verachten ist.

Reklamationen und sonstige Serviceangelegenheiten machen sich Aug in Aug immer besser, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Kann ich dir ohne wen und aber zustimmen...

 Ich werde morgen sicher eh mal den Händler in Dresden aufsuchen....


----------



## thomas1602 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

In Dresden gibt es ja mehr als genug gute Angelläden, ich persönlich gehe in die Mälzerei zu AngelJoe und kann von da nur Positives berichten, Gute Beratung und guter Service.


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

bzgl deiner Auswahl:

Die Ruten sind beide viel zu steif.

Die Posenrute wirft in der Regel unter 20 gr.  Die Rute die du ausgewählt hast geht erst bei 50-100gr. los.

Such da eine mit 10-40gr. Wurfgewicht.


Bei der Spinnrute genauso.

Schwere Blinker wiegen um die 20gr. Das wird das schwerste sein, was du erstmal an den Haken machst.


Deine Wallerrute ist fürs Welsangeln. Da kannst du Köderfische dranhängen, die so groß sind, wie die Fische auf die du es zunächst abgesehen hast. 

100-300gr. ist viel zu viel.




Die Rolle ist wie gesagt mein Tipp.

Nimm da die 10200er für die Pose und die 10300er Größe für die Spinrute.




Die Schnur ist eine Nanofile.

Nichts halbes und nichts ganzes meiner Meinung nach. Bleib da wirklich bei Monofiler 0,25er Sehne. Das sagen wir nicht um die zu ärgern. 

Wenn du das partout nicht möchtest, kannst du die nanofile natürlich kaufen, aber sag nicht, wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt 


Die nanofilen Schnüre kreuseln sich meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gerne und sind recht steif, was auf Knotenfestigkeit und dergleichen niederschlägt. 

Zudem brauchst du locker 200m auf der kleinen und 250m auf der Großen Rolle, da eine Rolle immer gut gefüllt sein muss. Lass dir einfach was passendes von deinem Händler direkt maschinell aufspulen.


----------



## Vanner (31. März 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Was dein Problem mit den Knoten betrifft, guck doch mal hier rein. 
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?3041-Angelknoten

 Da die animiert sind, ist es sicherlich für dich leichter die Koten zu verstehen und dann selbst zu binden.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ja der Bundeswehrrucksack ,erfüllt gut seinen Zweck,ist auch in seinen
 Einteilungen ganz zweckmäßig und ist auch sehr robust.
 Das Wurfgewicht einer Rute sagt Garnichts über ihre Stärke aus bezieht sich nur auf die optimalste Aufladung beim Wurf.Zu geflochtener Schnur
 möchte ich dir zum anfangen nicht empfehlen,setzt bei Wind bedeutend 
 mehr Aufmerksamkeit voraus als Mono,zielen ,im richtigen Moment den Bügel schließen und dann noch drauf achten das der Wind dir nichts um die Rutenspitze wickelt ist zu Anfang vielleicht etwas viel,besonders beim
 Spinnen.
 Nun noch etwas deprimierendes-fange nicht gleich an auf Waller zu angeln ,lerne erstmal Brassen ,Hechte,Schleie zu landen dann Karpfen und wenn du das hinkriegst dann rück den Urianen auf die Pelle.
 anderes Beispiel entscheide dich heute Läufer zu werden und melde dich 
 morgen zum Marathon an ,was meinst du wie das ausgehen würde???????
 Höre auf meine Vorposter die habens gut erklärt und argumentiert.!


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (1. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Marathon wäre wohl kein Problem.
 Leider hast du da genau das falsche Beispiel erwischt ...
 Doch ich weiß was du meinst ...



 Ich war heute in der Mälzerei und beim Angelspezi.
 Von der Beratung her war es in der Mälzerei besser.

 Hat oftmals das bestätigt was auch hier geschrieben wurde.
 Werde mir Rute/Rolle/Schnur vor Ort holen.


----------



## Purist (1. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Noch einmal zu den Knoten: Knöpfe dir den Grinner-, den Palomar- und wenigstens einen guten Schlaufenknoten vor. 
Mit dem Grinner alleine deckst du, bis auf die Schlaufe, die sich nicht zusammenzieht, quasi alle Bereiche ab und das bei hoher Knotentragkraft. Du kannst mit damit Plättchenhaken, Öhrhaken und Wirbel anknoten aber genauso zwei Schnüre verbinden. Fädelst du ihn anfangs zwei Mal durch das Öhr, trägt er noch mehr. Willst du Geflecht verknoten, machst du einfach mehr Windungen.

Genaueres darüber findest du hier: http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Da gibt's auch allerhand über Montagen zum lernen.


----------



## thanatos (2. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

@ Purist: ist bei mono der beste stopperknoten,4 windungen und die enden mit nem nagelknipser bündig abgezwackt.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (5. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Rute, Rolle/Schnur ist schon sogut wie in der Tasche.

Doch wie seht es weiter aus?
An das Ende der Schnur sollte ja wen möglich noch etwas dranhängen ...

Wie baue ich mir da meine Spinn- und Posenrute auf?


----------



## fordprefect (5. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Fürs spinnen relativ einfach.
Starken Wirbel, darein ein Stahlvorfach und dann den Köder nach wahl. Das wiederum kann schwierig sein.^^

Für die Pose gibts viele Möglichkeiten.
Stopper oder ein bischen Mono als Stopperknoten, Pose nach Wahl, Schrotblei möglichst weiches, eventuell noch mal Wirbel für LAufpose oder fürs Einhängen des Vorfachs (alternativ Schlaufe in Schlaufe), Vorfach und Haken oder gleich gebundene Haken. Bei entsprechend langer Rute und feststehender Montage kann man sich natürlich die Stopper sparen.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Hallo Sachse,

bei den Montagen würde ich es am Anfang simpel, aber funktionell halten.
Wichtig hierbei ist zu bedenken: 
IMMER EIN STAHLVORFACH DAVORKLEMMEN.

Wenn Du nen kleinen Twister drauf machst, und auf Barsche oder Forelle gehst, bedeutet das nicht, das sich der Hecht davon abhalten lässt, so nen kleinen Happen für zwischendurch nicht auch mal zu nehmen.
Und wenn da kein Stahlvorfach davor sitzt heißt das:
Goodbye Fisch, Goodbye Twister. Schlimmer ist aber dann das Gefühl das man verspürt, dass man gerade einen schönen Fisch dran hatte, 
ihn aber verloren hat, weil man etwas falsch gemacht hat.
Ich schlage hier vor: Hol Dir ein paar 7x7er Stahlvorfächer, am besten fertig gebunden mit Wirbel und Karabiner, damit solltest Du für den Anfang gut bedient sein.
Das Stahlvorfach bindest Du am besten mit einem Clinch-Knoten fest.
Dann hast Du die Wahl am Karabiner einzuhängen, was Dir gefällt.
Achte dann hier darauf, wo Du angeln gehen willst.
Jetzt kann man anfangen, flachlaufende Wobbler, tieflaufende Wobbler etc. etc. etc. aufzuzählen.
Wie ein Vorredner bereits erwähnt hatte, bist Du mit einem Effzett Blinker 1A bedient. 
Ein paar Gummifische von Kopyto sind ausgezeichnete Köder, fangen alles, vom Hecht, Zander und Barsch, sogar Forellen lassen sich damit überlisten.
Dazu kaufst Du dir ein paar Jigköpfe, verschieden Gewichte.
Auch hier lässt sich das jetzt ausdehnen bis zum Gehtnichtmehr, aber Du willst ja erst mal anfangen.
Ich empfehle Dir runde Jigköpfe von 10 - 20g zu kaufen.
Diese stimmst Du mit dem Gummifisch ab, also damit meine ich die Hakengröße.
Hier am besten auch mit dem Händler deines Vertrauens sprechen.
Er kann Dir dann zeigen, worauf Du beim Kauf von Köpfen achten musst.

Ja, das wars dann zur Spinnfischerei erst mal, wie gesagt, das ist der Anfang. Im Laufe deines Anglerlebens wirst Du dir hunderte Köder kaufen, die dann irgendwann mal in Tackleboxen darauf warten, mal wieder zum Einsatz zu kommen.

Zu den Posen:
Halte es hier ebenfalls ziemlich einfach.
Ich habe mit Laufposen angefangen, da diese recht simple sind, und man auch mit kurzen Ruten ein tiefes Gewässer befischen kann.
Hier kurz die Schilderung der Montage:
Als erstes ziehst Du ein Schnurstopper auf, diese gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, ich empfehle aber Gummistopper. Sind meist vier Reihen auf einem Ring. Wie Du die aufziehst steht meist auf den Päckchen drauf.
Dann machst Du deine Laufpose drauf, hier empfehle ich Dir eine allround-Laufpose, z.B. diese hier ( Ist nur ein Beispiel und keine Werbung ):
http://www.angelplatz.de/DAM_Knicklichtpose_4_2g--pak041
Vorteil: Da kannst Du auch öal nen Knicklicht reinschieben, wenns mal später wird.
Darunter setze ich meist noch einen Gummistopper, somit verhindere ich, dass die Öse der Pose sich evtl. im Knoten verhakt, und Du dadurch deine erwünschte Tiefe nicht erreichst.
Außerdem hat das noch folgenden Hintergrund:
Bei einer Laufpose sollte die Hauptbebleiung zwei mal die Posenlänge unterhalb der Posenöse sitzen, somit vermeidest Du beim Auswerfen, dass Du die Schnur über die Pose überwirfst. Das hätte dan zur Folge: Schnursalat.
Also, Gummistopper und dann den Wirbel mit einem Clinch-Knoten befestigen.


Naja, das Gewicht der Bebleiung musst Du dann der Pose anpassen.
Schau aber auch, was dein Wirbel wiegt.
Ich teste das immer aus, indem ich ein bisschen Schrotblei auf die Hauptschnur setze, und dann auswerfe, dann sehe ich ja wie meine Pose steht. Lieber langsam bebleien und nachsetzen, als zuviel Blei und dann was weg machen müssen. 

Jow, dann deinen Haken ans Wirbelchen zimmern, Köder drauf und ab gehts.

Hier noch einen Tip von mir. 
Mach ein Blei weniger an die Hauptschnur und dieses fehlende Blei an das Vorfach.
Dann sinkt der Köder schneller ab. 

Ich denke, ich habe das alles jetzt.

Wenn nicht, einfach nochmal fragen.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Bei der Theorie hatten wir auch Knotenkunde, schon nach kurzer Zeit hab ich es aufgegeben . Inwiefern gibt es hier Lösungen (fast) ohne eigene Knoten auszukommen?



#d

Man kann auch Pinkeln, ohne einen Knopf/Reißverschluss aufzumachen, aber...

Es gibt zwar spezielle No-Knot Verbinder, aber die sollten Dich erst mal nicht interessieren.


|znaika:Bevor Du keinen vernünftigen Knoten binden kannst, brauchst Du gar nicht erst ans Wasser gehen!

Im Kurs haben sie Dir sicher zu viel auf einmal gezeigt.
Das kann verwirrend werden...

Keine Angst:
:mDu brauchst (am Anfang) eigentlich nur einen einzigen beherrschen:
Den (verbesserten) Clinchknoten!

Auch sehr unterdurchschnittlich Begabte können den in weniger als fünf Minuten lernen...

Dann vielleicht noch einen Schlaufenkoten (Chirurgenschlaufe)
Max. eine Minute Lernzeit...

Für Fortgeschrittene (!) ist von Vorteil, noch einen Knoten in Reseve zu haben, mit dem man zwei Schnüre verbinden kann:
Ich empfehle den doppelten Grinner.
Kannste den Clinch, dann kannste den eigentlich auch schon fast...

Dann wäre noch einer gut, mit dem man einen Plättchenhaken anbinden kann.
Wenn Du das kannst, gehörst Du aber eh schon zur Elite!

|kopfkrat

Moment, den Knoten kannst Du inzwischen ja schon:

:mClinchknoten heißt die Lösung!
Heißt aber in dem Fall Hakenschaft-Klammer oder Matchmaker knoten...

Also keine Angst:
Es gibt zwar tausende Knoten, aber im Prinzip kannst Du Dein ganzes Anglerleben mit einem Einzigen (Schlaufenknoten ist so simpel, der zählt nicht...) bestreiten!


----------



## Katteker (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

|good:


Der Clinch ist wirklich einfach zu binden und auch noch sehr vielfältig einsetzbar, ich benutze den auch für so gut wie alles. Mit etwas Übung kann man den auch mit geschlossenen Augen binden...


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

So Männers.

Hab mir heute 2 Ruten inkl. dem anderen Kram geholt...


*Als Spinnrute:*

Sportex Black Pearl
2,70m
80g Wurfgewicht

Rolle: Shimano Exage 4000FC mit 15er geflochten



*Als Posen- Grundangel:*

Shimano Vengeance AX SHAD 
2,70m
20g-50g Wurfgewicht

Rolle: Shimano Exage 3000SFC mit ner 25er monofile



Dazu noch paar Stahlvorfächer, Kunstköder, Blei, 12/6 Haken, Posenstopper und Posen....



*-----------------------*


Ich habe zuerst die Spinnrute in Angriff genommen.
Ich habe 2 Arten von Stahlvorfächer, je 40cm.
-3 von einer Tragkraft mit 5Kg (Zander...)
-3 von einer Tragkraft mit 11Kg (Hecht, Haie,...)

Der Wirbel kommt an die Hauptschnur, oder? Hab es beim Ersten mal leider genau andersherum gemacht. Doch dabei konnte ich wenisgtens den Clinch-Knoten einmal mehr probieren . Wieviel Umdrehungen macht Ihr so? Kann ich auch 15 machen, bzw. würde es was bringen?



Ansonsten sollte nun eig. die Spinnrute einsatzbereit sein.


*-----------------------



*Bei der Posenrute scheitere ich leider gleich am Anfang mit dem Posenstopper. Wieviel Rest muss ich dann da noch dran lassen? Ich geh nun stark davon aus das dies abhängig von der Tiefe ist, indem ich den Köder anbieten will, oder?

Mir fällt an der Stelle hier ein, dass ich keine extra Wirbel habe. Kann ich sonst auch ein Stahlvorfach nehmen?

EDIT:

Ich hab noch 6 kleine Kugeln, wie bzw wo bringe ich die an?


----------



## fordprefect (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Stahlvorfächer gibt es mit verschiedenen Klimbim dran.
Wenn du an einer Seite einen Karabinerwirbel hast, hängst du da am besten deinen Köder ein. Wenn die andere Seite eine Schlaufe ist, dann bindest du einen Karabinerwirbel an deine Hauptschnur und hängst damit das Vorfach ein.

Bei dem Posenstopper bin ich mir nicht sicher, was du mit Rest meinst. Hast du so Knoten aus Garn gekauft? Die kannst du denke ich lassen, wie sie sind. Bei so einem Stopperknoten kann das überstehende Helfen, dass er besser durch die Ringe läuft.

Ein Stahlvorfach gehört nur an die Pose, wenn du mit Köderfisch fischst. Für friedfisch kannst du einfach an unterste Ende eine Schlaufe machen und dann das Vorfach per Schlaufe in Schlaufe einfädeln.

Diese Kugeln sind vermutlich Perlen. Die kannst du als Puffer nutzen zum Schnutz von Knoten vor Bleien. Oder auch falls der Stopper zu klein ist und die Pose drüberrutscht als Ergänzung zum Stopper.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

.........................


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Nach hin und her, 
habe ich glaube den Stopper erfolgreich und hoffentlich auch richtig angebracht.
Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich dann noch ein Foto rein.


Ich hab aber noch eine Frage.

Ich geh morgen 9 Uhr zum Angeln.
Leider habe ich für die Posenmontage keinen Wirbel,
sondern nur die Stahlvorfächer mit Wirbel.
Kann ich als Notlösung einfach mal so ein Stahlvorfach verwenden
wen ich auf Karpfen/Forelle gehe?


----------



## fordprefect (7. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich früher gehen.
Und wegen dem Wirbel. Den brauchst du nicht.

Du ziehst dir den Stopper drauf, dann deine Pose, dann noch einen Stopper. Dann machst du in das Schnurende eine Schlaufe. Dann steckst du die Schlaufe deiner Hauptschnur durch die Schlaufe deines Vorfachs, und dann den Haken durch die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur.
Google einfach danach. Auf englisch heißt das loop to loop.

Dann musst du natürlich noch zwischen dem zweiten Stopper und den Schleifen das Blei anbringen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (8. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Okay,

ich probiers dann aus.
Mal schauen was wird ....


----------



## fordprefect (8. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## Katteker (8. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Schau da ruhig auch mal rein, ist von einem Boardi erstellt (Andal) und wirklich gut gemacht. Geht hauptsächlich ums Grundangeln: Grundangelfibel auf Flussangler.com.

Viele der Infos kann man auch aufs Posenfischen übertragen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (8. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

2 Forellen, 35-40cm
...und bisschen Köderfisch.

Hatte soweit eigentlich auch alles geklappt.
Auch die Montage für die Posenangel.

Die Raubfische blieben jedoch leider aus .


Ich hatte jedoch das Problem das beide Forellen,
dann Haken relativ tief geschluckt haben.
Liegt das an der Größe der Haken oder 
der "gierigkeit" der Fische?


----------



## joedreck (8. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Tja sowohl als auch :q

Forellen sind generell schon recht gierige Zeitgenossen. Wenn man nicht genau im richtigen Moment anschlägt sitzt der Haken gern tief. Man kann schon von der Hakengröße hochgehen. Versuch es doch beim nächsten mal einfach.


----------



## fordprefect (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Petri.
Die Forellen schwimmen hoffentlich wieder, die haben ja noch Schonzeit.
Genauso wie Hecht und Zander.
Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Petri.
> Die Forellen schwimmen hoffentlich wieder, die haben ja noch Schonzeit.



Natürlich 




fordprefect schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn?




Nähe Grillenburg...


----------



## fordprefect (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

An dem Seerenteich?
Oder an den Teichen da an der Burg? Darf man da Angeln?


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Sieh mal nach im Posteingang ...


----------



## thomas1602 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Seerenteich gehört ja zu Teichwirtschaft Voss, war da mal einer angeln? 

Kommst du von da, Sachsen_Angler?


----------



## fordprefect (10. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Also ich war noch nicht da.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (10. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Angeln kann man da schonmal gehen #6


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (18. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Auf meiner Posenrute habe ich ja eine Monofile.
Ich habe hier das Problem das ich im Wasser einen relativ großen Schnurbogen bekomme. Zudem ist die Schnur mit der Zeit etwas "Spiral-Förmig" gewurden. Kann man hier irgendetwas tun, oder muss ich mit den Umständen leben?

Ich habe solche einfachen Schnurposenstopper. Bin ich nicht zufrieden, da diese zu leicht verstellbar sind. Ein Sportfreund hat mir gestern Schnurstopper aus Silikon empfohlen. Welche könnt Ihr evtl empfehlen?

Der Sportfreund hat mir zudem Kegel- anstatt Kneifblei empfohlen, da hier die Schnur geschont wird..?

Ansonsten bin ich mit meiner Ausrüstung relativ zufrieden.
Ich näher mich langsam den immer größeren Fischen #6.

Werde mich nun wohl nochmal Intensiv mit den Knoten beschäftigen. Gestern hab ich durch nen schlechten Knoten meine Pose beim Auswerfen verloren. Konnte die aber 2h später am anderen Ufer wieder einsammeln . 

Ansonsten ging bisher auch bisschen Blei, Schnur, Gummifisch, Stahlvorfach..., verloren.


----------



## fordprefect (18. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ähmm Gummifisch, Stahlvorfach? Wir befinden uns immer noch in der Schonzeit.

Als schnurstopper würde ich wie gesagt einfach ein Stück Mono nehmen und damit einen Stopperknoten selber binden.
Knoten geht ein wenig ähnlich wie der Grinnerknoten, wenns nicht nacher sogar genau gleich ist. Wenn du den richtig festziehst sitzt der Bombe. Dann kannst du noch zwischen Pose und Stopperknoten eine Perle nehmen, falls die Öse von der Pose zu groß ist, dass die über den Knoten drüber rutscht.

Bei dem Blei solltest du halt gutes, weiches nehmen und das nicht unbedingt mit aller Kraft zusammendrücken. Da Schrotblei für Posenmontagen immer noch das Standardmittel sind und auch von den Stipperspezis mit 1000€ Stippe genutzt werden, denke ich mal, dass häufige Abrisse eher auf das Konto von falscher Benutzung gehen, als von einer generellen Uneignung.

Das mit der Schnur ist halt so. Die sitzt die ganze Zeit auf der Rolle und ist gebogen. Wenn die dann nicht gespannt ist, behällt sie die Biegung leicht bei. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich schlimm. Beim Schnurbogen kann zum einen das zügige Einholen der Schnur helfen oder halt eine lange Rute. Nicht umsonst sind klassische Posenruten sehr, sehr lang.


----------



## thanatos (19. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Silikonstopper taugen auch nichts,am besten sind Selbstgebundene aus Mono ,wenn da mal einer locker wird ist schnell ein neuer gebunden,kommt aber selten vor.Den Schnurbogen kanst du auch vermeiden wenn du die Schnur entfettest,ein Lappen mit Spülmittel tränken ,mit anhängendem Lotblei weit auswerfen und beim Einkurbeln die Schnur durch den Lappen laufen lassen,dann schwimmt sie nicht mehr an der Oberfläche,ist aber nicht überall angebracht.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (20. April 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ähmm Gummifisch, Stahlvorfach? Wir befinden uns immer noch in der Schonzeit.



Ich war nicht in Deutschland unterwegs. Wo ich war gelten wieder andere "Regeln" 




fordprefect schrieb:


> Das mit der Schnur ist halt so. Die sitzt die ganze Zeit auf der Rolle und ist gebogen. Wenn die dann nicht gespannt ist, behällt sie die Biegung leicht bei. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich schlimm. Beim Schnurbogen kann zum einen das zügige Einholen der Schnur helfen oder halt eine lange Rute. Nicht umsonst sind klassische Posenruten sehr, sehr lang.




Bei der Geflochtenen habe ich aber das Problem eher weniger oder täusche ich mich da?



Das mit dem eigenen Posenstopper werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke #6


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Ich möchte demnächst Schleppangeln.
Grundsätzlich erstmal auf Hecht, 
doch auch der Wels ist für mich unglaublich verlockend.

Wie würde eine gute Rute/Rolle für das Schleppangeln auf Hecht/Wels aussehen?


*Meine Spinnrute:*
_
Sportex Black Pearl
2,70m
80g Wurfgewicht

Rolle: Shimano Exage 4000FC mit 15er geflochten_


Würde das zureichen wen ich auf die Ersatzspule ne stärkere Schnur mache oder muss ich da komplett was neu holen?


----------



## Twister75 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Die Rute, Schnur so wie die Rolle reichen durchaus. Man braucht nicht unbedingt immer was neues. Obwohl uns das die Angelindustrie gerne vorgaukelt.


----------



## Twister75 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Das Problem mit dem Schnurbogen kannst du lösen indem du die Stelle an der du angeln
möchtest überrwirfst. Dann die Spitze deiner Rute unter Wasser tauchen und die Schnur bis zur gewünschten Stelle einholen. Dabei wird die Schnur gestrafft und unter Wasser gezogenen und der Schnurbogen verschwindet.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Schnur, werde es nächste Woche mal probieren.


Bzgl dem Schleppangeln.
15er geflochtene würde reichen?
Ich höre oft von einer stärkeren.

Einen Wels würde die Schnurstärke ja nicht groß beeinflussen.
Beim Hecht nun wiederum doch...


----------



## Twister75 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Welche Tragkraft ist bei der 15er Schnur angegeben? Aber normalerweise kannst du die so lassen wie sie ist. Als Sicherheit wegen dem Hecht ein Stahl oder Titanvorfach verwenden. Alles Andere kannst du mit der Rollenbremse regulieren.


----------



## thanatos (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

hallo mi Jung ,was du nun startest "hab gestern meinen Führerschein gemacht ,will nun bei der Formel 1 mitmachen----"
geh es doch ruhig an und will nicht alles gleich ,kostet nur unnötig viel Geld
und wird warscheinlich nur Frust mangels Erfahrung bringen,"kannste mir glauben"hätte nun Pittiplatsch gesagt.
Zum Anfang kommt man gut mit 4-5 Ruten aus ,wenn man dan gefunden hat was einem am meisten zusagt kann man sich ja da optimieren.


----------



## BIG_FISH (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Hey nun nach bestandener angelprüfung habe ich mir nun eine tagesgewässekarte gekauft, nur blicke ich nicht ganz durch wie viele Fische ich dort fangen darf, also auf der Karte steht drauf:


Tageshöchstfang:2 Karpfen, oder 2 Hechte, oder 5 Forellen, oder 5 Schleien. Der Höchstfang von 5 Edelfischen darf nicht überschritten werden. Aale, Barsche, Rotaugen USW. In einem Sportangelrichtigen Verhältnis. Höchstfang=Höchstentnahme


So meine Frage ist jetzt wie viele Rotaugen, Barsche... Darf ich jetzt fangen, und was genau sind Edelfische?


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Unbegrenzt wenn nicht mehr auf der Karte drauf steht. Die Limitierung gilt nur für Edelfische, also insgesamt max. 5 Stück am Tag.


----------



## BIG_FISH (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber wenn ich jetzt 2 Hechte fange muss ich dann einpacken oder dürfte ich dann immer noch auf rotaugen angeln, und kannst du mir sagen was Edelfische sind?


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Moin,
hier ist ein Tröt drüber.www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136155


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*

Eine genaue Definition für Edelfische gibt es nicht. Ich denke das im Fall deiner Tageskarte, die Fische also solche gedacht sind, für die es eine Fangbegrenzung gibt.
Nein du mußt nicht aufhören zu Angeln wenn du 2 Hechte hast, du solltet dann nur nicht mehr auf Hecht gehen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erstausrüstung/Grundfragen*



thanatos schrieb:


> hallo mi Jung ,was du nun startest "hab gestern meinen Führerschein gemacht ,will nun bei der Formel 1 mitmachen----"
> geh es doch ruhig an und will nicht alles gleich ,kostet nur unnötig viel Geld
> und wird warscheinlich nur Frust mangels Erfahrung bringen,"kannste mir glauben"hätte nun Pittiplatsch gesagt.
> Zum Anfang kommt man gut mit 4-5 Ruten aus ,wenn man dan gefunden hat was einem am meisten zusagt kann man sich ja da optimieren.




Ich geh es doch ruhig an :m.
Außerdem macht Übung den Meister |supergri...


----------

